# Habe selbst gar keine Ahnung und brauche Rat



## inamaus (5. Okt 2004)

Hallo,

also ich habe selbst absolut keine Ahnung aber erhoffe mir von Euch fachkundige Hilfe (denke dass ich die hier bekomme).

Habe mich bei einem Partnerprogramm angemeldet. Obwohl sich einige uber meinen Link beim Betreiber angemeldet haben werden diese Anmeldungen nicht meinem Account zugeführt!

Bitte schaut Euch doch mal die Inhalte des Quellcodes an, ob eine gewünschte Anmeldung hier überhaubt erfolgen kann.

Auf jeden Fall vorab herzlichen Dank für Eure nette Hilfe

http://www.echtwahr.com/?origin=2002029


----------



## Heiko (5. Okt 2004)

Das ist ja ein toller Link.  :x


----------



## DesertFox (5. Okt 2004)

na toll soll das eine art werbung sein??


----------



## Heiko (5. Okt 2004)

Vermutlich, ich würde da nicht draufklicken!

Hilfe suchen ist ja schön und gut, aber die braucht sicher keine Programmierhilfe.


----------



## inamaus (5. Okt 2004)

also bitte, wenn Ihr mir nicht helfen könnt, sagt es und wertet den Link nicht!

Ich vermute dass der Betreiber des Programmes bewusst die "Werber" prellt, also Euer Wissen ist gefragt


----------



## stev.glasow (5. Okt 2004)

Was habt ihr denn gegen den Link ?

@inamaus: Hast du dich schon bei dem Anbieter gemeldet?  
Denn deiner seits kann man nicht viel falsch machen..
Du hängst ja nur das ?origin=2002029 an, der Rest ist dann Sache des Anbieters. Also entweder funktioiert sein System nicht, oder er beschweißt.


----------



## Bleiglanz (6. Okt 2004)

@Mods

löscht den Thread, ist doch ein klarere Fake. inamaus braucht traffic


----------



## Inamaus (6. Okt 2004)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was habt ihr denn gegen den Link ?
> 
> @inamaus: Hast du dich schon bei dem Anbieter gemeldet?
> Denn deiner seits kann man nicht viel falsch machen..
> Du hängst ja nur das ?origin=2002029 an, der Rest ist dann Sache des Anbieters. Also entweder funktioiert sein System nicht, oder er beschweißt.




Ja, aber natürlich!  Nachdem ich mehrere emails geschrieben habe ohne Antwort zu bekommen war mir der Kragen geschwollen! Dann habe ich die ganze Sache ins interne Forum gepostet und "Zack", war ich weg. Er hat mich daraufhin gesperrt und somit verbannt.
Ein anderer von mir geworbener User, der aber auch nicht in meinem Account erschien hat dann sinngemäss ins Forum geschrieben" Nachdem ich mir den Quellcode angeschaut habe, halte ich eine ordnungsgemäße Registrierung für nicht möglich". Das waren dann aber auch seine letzten Worte - er wurde ebenfalls gesperrt!
Gestern Abend habe ich mir den Quelltext nochmals angeschaut und gesehen daß die Seite geändert wurde - zumindest ubernimmt sie jetzt meine ID auf die jeweils nächste Seite, das war vorher nicht!

Also beim Auktionshaus handelt es sich um kein unbekanntes und ich kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen das sich die Betreiber Beschiss leisten können aber das Verhalten des Admin macht mich stutzig.
Ausserdem kam ja noch hinzu daß bereits geworbene Mitglieder aus meinem Account verschwunden waren und ich damit auf taube Ohren stiess!

Was bedeutet: ?origin=2002029 ?

Danke, nee brauche wirklich keine Traffic oder Klicks sondern Eure Mithilfe


----------



## Bleiglanz (6. Okt 2004)

vergiss es, das ist doch ein Witz, du bekommst ein paar Cent dafür, dass jemand mit ?origin=2002029 auf die Seite geht, deshalb hast du den Link oben gepostet


----------

